# Sea King replacement?



## civvy3840 (29 Aug 2005)

I'm not sure if it's already posted but I didn't see it so here ya go:
http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/equip/ch-148/intro_e.asp

Does this look like a better helicopter than the sea king?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (29 Aug 2005)

Type in CH148, Cyclone and MHP and you will get numerous hits on the new helos.


----------

